
An Experiment Gives Cash Aid to the Poor. Is That Ethical? - mhb
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/09/13/542261863/cash-aid-changed-this-family-s-life-so-why-is-their-government-skeptical?utm_campaign=storyshare&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social
======
whipoodle
Yes

